# Used Traps



## SLCasey (Oct 7, 2008)

Does anybody have a good source for buying used traps?


----------



## cannon (Oct 8, 2008)

Garage sales if your lucky, out in the farmland areas, maybe craigslist.org


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

If you live in a rural area, put a 'Wanted' add in the newspaper.

Watch auction notices in the news papers, especially estate sales, they will usually list them and you will normally get them cheap.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

some of the smaller flea-markets/swap meets (as opposed to the larger ones that tend to have 'regular' professional vendors week-to-week) that have a good turnover of fresh vendors, sometimes older farms that have been converted to a more 'modern' aesthetic (bed & breakfast or residence) usually don't even use their barns for their original purposes & have treasure troves of good stuff in them, sometimes even free for the hauling! ^_^


----------



## bonanacrom (Dec 1, 2008)

Pick up a trapping magazine, they tend to have ads in the back for used traps for sale.


----------

